# George Hill Interview



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> *NBA.com:* How has your life changed since being drafted?
> *George Hill : *I have a lot of new friends. I have friends that I haven’t heard of in a long time. I don’t know how they got my number but they are blowing my phone up. But I am going to keep the same number. The things I normally do I can't do anymore. You have to take a lot of things more seriously. So, that is probably the biggest thing.
> 
> *NBA.com:* What is the biggest adjustment you will have to make transitioning from college to the pros?
> ...


http://my.nba.com/thread.jspa?threadID=5700020760


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

George Hill... bleh


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

Was anybody a fan of the Dallas Cowboys back in the 70's? After they had great draft success with Calvin Hill and Duane Thomas, there was an era when all they did was use their top draft pick on the best athlete from the most obscure college football program that they could find. It was like they took pride not in acquiring talent, but in wowing people with the obscurity of their draft picks. That was what ultimately led to the demise of the old Tex Schramm - Gil Brandt - Tom Landry regime. It's like that has become the Spurs' model.

Spurs: "Here's a wild idea, let's draft a #2 guard from a super-obscure school that really didn't play big-time opponents and turn him into a pro point guard! Use our #1pick on a guy who will have to make TWO unlikely transitions! That ought to Wow 'em!"


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I guess we can find joy in knowing we may have found another hidden gem in Gist.

Oh, and how old are you, sasaint?


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

ezealen said:


> I guess we can find joy in knowing we may have found another hidden gem in Gist.
> 
> Oh, and how old are you, sasaint?


I hope you're right, and Gist is a gem. The Spurs need all of 'em they can luck into.

I'm old enough to remember Dan Reeves - as a Dallas Cowboy running back. I remember when Don Meredith BECAME their starting QB.

I'm old enough to remember when pro basketball was a sport and not merely entertainment. I remember when rules were rules, and they were enforced pretty uniformly. I remember watching Oscar Robertson when he AVERAGED a triple double for one entire season and nearly did it in several others. (He still gets my vote for most complete basketball player of all time.)

I'm 54. Why do you ask?


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Is anyone else going to cry once Mario Chalmers has a good performance at all this year? I was so pissed when we picked this dude....


----------

